
Facebook addresses Silicon Valley's affordable housing crisis - pekko
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/09/facebook-addresses-silicon-valleys-affordable-housing-crisis
======
kafkaesq
Affordable _for its own workers_ and those of similar pay grade is what FB has
in mind for 85% of those apartments:

 _However, just 15% of the Facebook homes will be offered below market rates.
The apartment block homes, which the company hopes will be built by 2021, will
be available to Facebook employees and those working elsewhere._

